# Bulls vs Grizzlies - 10/23 Official Game Thread



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bulls vs. Grizz official game thread.*

This is a home game. 

Grizzlies 5-1. 4-0 at home 1-1 on the road. Miwaukee, Washington, Atlanta, Orlando(by 19) and Miami. Miami was a road win last night by 15 points. 

Memphis, shoots 46% as a team! opp. 44% 35% in threes, opp. 26%. 41.7 rebounds to opp. 40.2. 22.8 assists, 12.2 steals. 6.7 blks. 26.8 fouls. 95.7 pts a game. opp. 85.3 

Pau Gasol 22 minutes, 15.3 a game. 56%. 6.5 rebounds. 
Person 22 minutes 54% *57% in threes. (8-14)* 11.3 pts
Battier 21.3 minutes 53% *50% in threes (8-16)* 10.2 pts 
Miller 20.2 minutes 42% 13% in threes. 9.6 pts 
Posey 2.6 steals a game
Wright 5.2 boards in 19 minutes

The Grizz have balance!! it's clear that they divided up the minutes evenly all through the exhibition season. 

Bulls 4-3 2-2 on the toad. 2-1 at home

44% opp 41.3 36% in threes. 39.9 rebounds opp. 43.3 22.7 assists, 10.1 steals. 7.1 blks. 20.9 t/0 31 fouls 94 pts a game to 93 a game. 

Curry 25 minutes 50% 5 rebounds 17.2 pts a game
Crawford 33 minutes 36.5 % 35% in threes. 3.7 boards 7.1 assists. 17.1 pts a game
Chandler 11.3 4.67 blks 6.7 rebounds. 53% shooting
Gill 26.2 minutes. 51% 10pts a game
Baxter 19.7 minutes 62% shooting 6 rebounds 9 pts.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Anyone know if this one is televised? I couldn't find anything on Bulls.com.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*I thought*

I thought the person who started the winning thread was to start this thread.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

This is preseason…. :laugh:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Doesn't look the game is televised. I could be wrong, but I don't think they've televised any of the home games this preseason, which I find odd. Anyway, I hesitate to call any preseason game a big game, but I think it is a big game for confidence. After a big road win last night, it would be GREAT for us to come out and win the last preseason game and go into the season with some mojo risin. Going 5-3 would be huge, considering all the injuries. Not to mention two of the wins being on the road...frickin huge. Any word on Jalen being ready to play tomorrow? They said he'd be ready for the opener, but it would be nice to get the rust out in a preseason game.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan52 (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Doesn't look the game is televised. I could be wrong, but I don't think they've televised any of the home games this preseason, which I find odd. Anyway, I hesitate to call any preseason game a big game, but I think it is a big game for confidence. After a big road win last night, it would be GREAT for us to come out and win the last preseason game and go into the season with some mojo risin. Going 5-3 would be huge, considering all the injuries. Not to mention two of the wins being on the road...frickin huge. Any word on Jalen being ready to play tomorrow? They said he'd be ready for the opener, but it would be nice to get the rust out in a preseason game.


They televised the home game against Indiana


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: I thought*



> Originally posted by <b>Nobull1</b>!
> I thought the person who started the winning thread was to start this thread.


How? The guy who started the last thread is banned. Another reincarnation of BEEWILL or DYNASTY


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

Sorry Bulls fans but The Grizz are going to be all over you in this one....

(smile) *waves to all his old friends*


The Grizz have been mowing down their Eastern conference opponents throughout the preseason and I don't think the Bulls will be able to "buck" the trend....

The Gizz are playing hard on defense and moving the ball extremely well on offense. Pau has really come into his own this season after adding 15lbs over the summer, he will be tough too stop, no matter who you put on him.

The only way I see the Bulls winning this one is if Eddy Curry gets the ball a lot. The Grizzlies simply have no answer for him and his presence will force the Grizz to go with Big Jake who is less effective overall than Wright or Swift.

Grizz by 8,,,,

That said I really like the Bulls this year. If JC, and Rose can commit to playing team ball, it should be a great season, however if stats become the primary focus of your perimeter players the train could very easily come off the tracks. Your offense simply must flow through your inside players for you to have and advantage over other Eastern clubs....

Take care all and good luck on the season.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> 
> The only way I see the Bulls winning this one is if Eddy Curry gets the ball a lot. The Grizzlies simply have no answer for him and his presence will force the Grizz to go with Big Jake who is less effective overall than Wright or Swift.


Averaging 17.2 ppg throughout the pre-season. Is this a lot?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

potatoe, you guys are 1-1 on the road. We are a better home team, we win this one.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

LOL,,,


We shal see....

Mmmwuuuhuhuhuhu!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> LOL,,,
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls by 4, 97-93.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ok, 1/2 hr until game time!! Then we have 6 days until the season starts.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

This may sound a little crazy, but I see a blowout.  The Griz's have no idea what's coming for them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gasol
posey 
jake
J williams
person 

are their starters. 

jamal 
Gill
Curry
Baxter
Pippen 

Our starters.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill had 18 pts and 4 steals the last game was 6-8 in shooting


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has three rebounds early. All offense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls can't throw it in the ocean early


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Scottie for three!!! 19-15. Grizz.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls shooting 29%, Curry 4 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

22-20, bulls down by 2. 

Baxter 9 pippen 7. Curry 0-3, 2 pts, five rebounds. 

Bulls just 1 t/o. 

memphis 50% bulls, 37%


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Is there a game tracker that is working anywhere?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Is there a game tracker that is working anywhere?


If there is, I haven't found it yet. Anyone, please?


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Is there a game tracker that is working anywhere?


i have been looking but cant find anything


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*live tracker that works*

this is the live stats 

I had alot of trouble getting a live update on the web.

go to the full scoreboard option off nba.com and select the game you want and it works.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yahoo works. 

27-23 memphis. 

Bulls are not sharp. 

But we had 1 t/o

We are agressive. 

We are shooitng 30%. 57% in free throws. BC can't be too happy with our shooting.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: live tracker that works*



> Originally posted by <b>darlets</b>!
> this is the live stats
> 
> I had alot of trouble getting a live update on the web.
> ...


thanks


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

I actually like Yahoo's gametracker the best. Here is the list of games.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/scoreboard

Choose the gamechannel for the Bulls game.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: live tracker that works*



> Originally posted by <b>darlets</b>!
> this is the live stats
> 
> I had alot of trouble getting a live update on the web.
> ...


Thank you much!


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> I actually like Yahoo's gametracker the best. Here is the list of games.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/scoreboard
> ...


thats even better thanks


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

And after you say thanks, Yahoo kicks out for me. Nothing since Pippen got a shooting foul with 10:25 left in the second.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

no probs.

That yahoo one looks good.

I typically use
sports illustrated 
one during the season but it's not going for the pre season.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> And after you say thanks, Yahoo kicks out for me. Nothing since Pippen got a shooting foul with 10:25 left in the second.


Did the same for me, but it just updated.

Side note... Curry only 3 touches?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

47-40 Grizzlies at half.

Curry - 2 pts*(0-4 FG)*, 6 rebs(4 off.), 2 assists, *3 TO*, 15 minutes.

Pippen - 9 pts(3-6 FG), 4 rebs, 3 assists, 3 PFs, 20 minutes.

Crawford - 8 pts(4-7 FG), 1 rebs, 1 assist, 2 TO, 3 PFs, 19 minutes.

Free Throws: 9-19(47%) :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

47-40 Grizz. 

Bulls had 8 t/o that quarter. 

Both teams at 39.5% Bulls fts.47%!!!! I can't believe!! 9-19. 

We have 24 rebounds. Curry 7. But he is 0-4 with 2 pts and three fouls. 

Baxter and pippen 9 each, Fizer, 11

Marshall didn't play much. Is he gone? Or will the Bulls keep him for a possible playoff player?

Person 11, posey 10. Once again, a guard/swing team is giving us trouble


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Isn't Marshall injured? There was a brief report about this on ESPN sports about his sprained ankle.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

no updates


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bulls are going all out for this one, playing Pippen 20 minutes in the first half. Pippen, Crawford, and Curry have 3 fouls each.

We shot poorly (less than 40 percent), but so did Memphis, so this is more than just poor shooting. Curry really dominated Memphis last year, so I wonder what is happening in this game.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

If we don't win this one, it doesn't even matter since we don't have all our players.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Miller, Swift, and Watson are out for them.

Our starters were outscored 34-28, even though our starters played 14 minutes more than the Memphis starters.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> Miller, Swift, and Watson are out for them.
> 
> Our starters were outscored 34-28, even though our starters played 14 minutes more than the Memphis starters.


Memphis announcers said their starters shot 13-22. 

Their bench is what made them shoot 39%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson started in place of Pippen.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> The Bulls are going all out for this one, playing Pippen 20 minutes in the first half. Pippen, Crawford, and Curry have 3 fouls each.
> 
> We shot poorly (less than 40 percent), but so did Memphis, so this is more than just poor shooting. Curry really dominated Memphis last year, so I wonder what is happening in this game.


Last year they didn't have a 7 foot 270lb guy to throw at him.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

the Linton Johnson era has officially begun:grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 0-7, 4-8 in fts.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

unleash the craw. 

I liked crawford's last game (i.e mainly as a playmaker)but it times like these when you got to say, other people are stinking it up so start shooting.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

is this game televised cause could someone please tell me what type of shots curry is missing?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darlets</b>!
> unleash the craw.
> start shooting.


You wanna see him on the bench???


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

no, I don't want to see him benched.

But even cartwright has to admit it's a point guards role to start looking for his own shot more if other's aren't scoring.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Gill, Curry and Mason - 0 or 17. Ouch


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

down by 14 after three. I would like to see us make a run. 

Shooting 38% and free throws are not much better. 

Memphis has made 4 more threes and 6 more free throws than we have. 

Fizer, 15, Baxter 9 pts 11 boards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Gill, Curry and Mason - 0 or 17. Ouch


ouch is right


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Well we lost.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

0 for 17 is just totally unacceptable. :no:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice comeback attempt behind Crawford, Curry, and Fizer at least. Too bad Curry played like dog crap for the first 3 and a half quarters :|


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

> is this game televised cause could someone please tell me what type of shots curry is missing?


Thank God it's not televised. :| I would of had uncontrollable fits of rage. :upset:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

baxter donyell ,curry and fizer a combined 11-24 from the free throw line ...look no further for a cause in a 4pt loss ....but i'm sure tomorrow it will somehow be pinned on crawford...as if jamal was flashing them with infra red light pointers while they shoot


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Looking at the shot chart, it appears that we got really good shots this game, but went 11-28 on lay-ups and dunks and it looks like about 3-14 on other shots under 10 feet. That works out to 33 percent on 42 shots from 10 feet or closer.

In contrast, Memphis was 16-28 on shots within 10 feet. Clearly, not being able to put the ball in the hole from close range is what lost this game for us.

But at least we were getting what appear to be good shots. When those shots fall, we should be far more effective on offense.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> baxter donyell ,curry and fizer a combined 11-24 from the free throw line ...look no further for a cause in a 4pt loss ....but i'm sure tomorrow it will somehow be pinned on crawford...as if jamal was flashing them with infra red light pointers while they shoot




That's funny.  


Is Rose and Chandler going to be back for the opener?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Also, Memphis is a really good team now. Give credit where it's due. Tonight was minus Mike Miller and Stromile Swift, two probable starters. They showed us a little of the depth that they have. Wesley Person is still certainly an NBA starter, and Big Jake has the size to do some damage. With Gasol and Jake inside, switching in guys like Wright (decent size) and Outlaw (pesky defender with too much energy), it's not a complete surprise that Curry had problems scoring. He will have to do better than this, though.

Jason Williams is an elite point guard in my book, Tsakalidis adds legitimate size, Troy Bell got to the line, which is what good point guards do when they can't shoot or create very well, and Theron Smith is a great pickup. Criticize Jerry West for sticking with his college talent if you'd like, but I think he's doing a great job. He and Hubie Brown are two of the best at what they do in their respective positions, and this team is going to make a serious run at the playoffs this season.


----------

